

Venture Funding Drops for Youngest Companies As Older Ones Suck Up More Cash - yagibear
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/07/19/venture-funding-drops-for-youngest-companies-as-older-ones-suck-up-more-cash/index.html

======
pg
Or maybe as younger ones need less cash.

------
johnrob
The VCs know that a big part of start up success lies in sticking around,
which is probably why early stage money gets supplanted by follow on money.

